# Sanibel Island options?



## Numismatist (Jul 14, 2011)

July 2012, I'd like to trade my MFC for a week in Sanibel.  I've heard Sanibel Cottages is nice, but don't really know.  Any Sanibel ts expert advice?

We just want to be near the beach to shell and swim, a pool is nice as well.

Tia


----------



## brankatz (Jul 14, 2011)

I am no expert but I do own on Sanibel and love to stay anywhere on the island and or Captiva. You will be on the beach and will have a pool at all TS on sabibel it is just a matter of which part of the island you prefer.  Cottages are close to the light house as are Sanibel Beach Club II.  Beach club I is more center of island.  Stayed at Casa Ybel  once and the rooms were very nice.  Don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with Bankratz, you can't go wrong.  Casa Ybel is nicely located.  Tortuga Beach Club is nice.  We own at Beach Club I.  Almost bought at Beach Club II.  Lighthouse Resort and Club gets good reviews, but it isn't on the shelling and swimming beach (short walk to the Lighthouse and suitable beaches).

You may want to use your own "quality filter" and select what you feel are suitable exchanges for what you are giving up.

HTH


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 14, 2011)

I forgot to ask, is this a likely trade?


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 14, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> I forgot to ask, is this a likely trade?




Strategy Time.  You could deposit now and request the suitable number of resorts for the exact week you want.  Or, you could wait and Request First (when that option becomes available), and see if II takes the bait.

If you Request first, and II wants your MFC, my hunch is you'll get a trade (in essence, jumping to the head of the line, if there is one).  If you give them your MFC by depositing, II won't be motivated to give you a trade.

This depends on deposits, of course, by owners of Sanibel timeshares.  Perhaps your backup plan could be to rent your MFC and rent a place on Sanibel, which opens up the possibility of a nice resort that isn't a timeshare.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 14, 2011)

Bwolf said:


> Strategy Time.  You could deposit now and request the suitable number of resorts for the exact week you want.  Or, you could wait and Request First (when that option becomes available), and see if II takes the bait.
> 
> If you Request first, and II wants your MFC, my hunch is you'll get a trade (in essence, jumping to the head of the line, if there is one).  If you give them your MFC by depositing, II won't be motivated to give you a trade.
> 
> This depends on deposits, of course, by owners of Sanibel timeshares.  Perhaps your backup plan could be to rent your MFC and rent a place on Sanibel, which opens up the possibility of a nice resort that isn't a timeshare.



thanks, we really want to relax and shell.  have been inspired by www.iloveshelling.com blog.


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 14, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> thanks, we really want to relax and shell.  have been inspired by www.iloveshelling.com blog.



That's what we do.  Get up, drink some coffee, stretch, head out to the beach just before sunrise, and start shelling.  Get back and clean up and do whatever.

We like to use the bikes and bike paths and ride around.  Going to and thru Ding Darling is quite a daunting challenge.  Disclaimer:  We go week 39, which bridges September and October.  It is usually around 90 degrees, so it is a bit cooler and easier to get around than when you will be there.

If you get an exchange to Captiva, be aware that you might be charged fees to use the pool, etc., that you won't be charged at a resort on Sanibel.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, we just did a Request First with MFC looking for Hurricane House anytime from June 29th through July 13, 2012.  We'll see!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 16, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> Well, we just did a Request First with MFC looking for Hurricane House anytime from June 29th through July 13, 2012.  We'll see!



Hope you like it HOT! We went once late June and probably wouldn't go back in the summer. There is a reason summer is the off season in south Florida.

Sheila


----------



## shagnut (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks to the link for i love shelling. I added it to my fav list. Will be at Sanibel next July.  shaggy


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 16, 2011)

shagnut said:


> Thanks to the link for i love shelling. I added it to my fav list. Will be at Sanibel next July.  shaggy



Your welcome, the blogger is a member here as well!


----------



## sandcastles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hurricane House is my favorite, but it also has the least number of units (only 15), so it may be harder to get.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 16, 2011)

sandcastles said:


> Hurricane House is my favorite, but it also has the least number of units (only 15), so it may be harder to get.



Well, if one of those 15 people wants to go to Frenchman's Cove, then we have a deal!


----------



## sandcastles (Jul 16, 2011)

You certainly do:whoopie:whoopie: 

Hurricane House is the TS that is farthest west on Sanibel.  Because of that I have found the shelling as good or better than any other TS.  However the pool is very small.  We go in the winter when few or usually no children are there.  I imagine in the summer it could get very crowded.


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 18, 2011)

Surely coincidence, there is a floating week (reserved for week 32 this year, apparently) Hurricane House for sale on Ebay right now.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 18, 2011)

Bwolf said:


> Surely coincidence, there is a floating week (reserved for week 32 this year, apparently) Hurricane House for sale on Ebay right now.



Damn, down to 14 people now.:rofl:


----------



## chriskre (Jul 18, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> Hope you like it HOT! We went once late June and probably wouldn't go back in the summer. There is a reason summer is the off season in south Florida.
> 
> Sheila



For us Floridians summer is the peak season and only season to go to the beach.     We'll leave the high season rates and polar temps to you snowbirdies.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 19, 2011)

chriskre said:


> For us Floridians summer is the peak season and only season to go to the beach.     We'll leave the high season rates and polar temps to you snowbirdies.



I always get a chuckle when we go through the toll booths in Florida when the temps are very pleasant to me in a t-shirt and the locals are bundled up like it was 20 degrees. I guess your blood does get thinner or something when you live there. My husband grew up in Florida, but he doesn't like the heat any more than I do after a few decades back in Tennessee.  

Sheila


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, we added Casa Ybel for a trade and this morning it came through!

We'll be going to Casa Ybel this July on Sanibel!  Thanks for the advice and help TUG!

I can't wait to post pictures of the shells we find:whoopie:


----------



## ronparise (Sep 28, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> I always get a chuckle when we go through the toll booths in Florida when the temps are very pleasant to me in a t-shirt and the locals are bundled up like it was 20 degrees. I guess your blood does get thinner or something when you live there. My husband grew up in Florida, but he doesn't like the heat any more than I do after a few decades back in Tennessee.
> 
> Sheila



And I get a chuckle when Im walking on the beach, dressed properly in a sweater and jeans watching you snowbirds in the Gulf or our European friends parading around in their speedos or doing the Sanibel Stoop....Welcome to SW Florida









The Sanibel Stoop is particularly attractive from the rear


----------



## theo (Sep 28, 2011)

*Reverse Snowbird?*



Numismatist said:


> We'll be going to Casa Ybel this July on Sanibel!



I sincerely hope that you have a great time on Sanibel Island, but I'm having some difficulty wrapping my head around a Mainer leaving Maine in July to go south to Florida.  

You'd need a very big crowbar and a team of wild horses to ever get me out of New England during our (...oh, so very short) summer.


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 28, 2011)

theo said:


> I sincerely hope that you have a great time on Sanibel Island, but I'm having some difficulty wrapping my head around a Mainer leaving Maine in July to go south to Florida.
> 
> You'd need a very big crowbar and a team of wild horses to ever get me out of New England during our (...oh, so very short) summer.



:rofl: :hysterical:  I know!  My wife is a teacher, we only can go then 

People laugh at us when we go to St. Thomas in July


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 28, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> We'll be going to Casa Ybel this July on Sanibel!  Thanks for the advice and help TUG!



Congrats.
But you must know that, in the Summer months, its not so much the heat (there are balmy breezes), but rather, searing rays of the sun that can easily toast a pasty Northerner's skin in much less time than one would think. I urge you to bring the strongest SPF sun-block you can find, and spend mid-day hours (@11-3) indoors or in the shade, having a siesta.

In May, my DW several hours on South Beach, hoping to pick up a tan.
She spent the rest of the trip lathering on "after sun" gel and peeled anyway.


----------



## theo (Sep 28, 2011)

*Hey, who you callin' "pasty"???*



Talent312 said:


> ...searing rays of the sun that can easily toast a pasty Northerner's skin...



Just kidding  . I know that, as always, your input and your intentions are only *good*.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 29, 2011)

We are here now.  Rainy season just ended.  Shelling isn't very good.  We find a lot, but they are either inhabited by the original owner or a tenant, so we put them back.

OTOH, we enjoy our quiet week.  Had our Cheeseburger in Paradise yesterday, and left an autographed dollar bill on the ceiling.  Bike ride thru Ding Darling this morning, after a hearty breakfast.  Will stop at Amy's for a second breakfast for lunch after the bike ride.

Just some ideas for you, Numismatist.  If you would, let us know how it went either during your stay or after your return?  I'm especially interested in your views on the resort, Casa Ybel.  We hear it is very nice.


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 29, 2011)

Bwolf said:


> We are here now.  Rainy season just ended.  Shelling isn't very good.  We find a lot, but they are either inhabited by the original owner or a tenant, so we put them back.
> 
> OTOH, we enjoy our quiet week.  Had our Cheeseburger in Paradise yesterday, and left an autographed dollar bill on the ceiling.  Bike ride thru Ding Darling this morning, after a hearty breakfast.  Will stop at Amy's for a second breakfast for lunch after the bike ride.
> 
> Just some ideas for you, Numismatist.  If you would, let us know how it went either during your stay or after your return?  I'm especially interested in your views on the resort, Casa Ybel.  We hear it is very nice.



Sure thing, I'll do a nice write up and post pix.

Anyone know if there is any particular building better than another?


----------

